

Theresa May: There is no surveillance state - UVB-76
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-28006739

======
biff
Well, that's reassuring. Been reading lots of confusing and/or unsettling
things on this topic in the news over the last year and really needed to hear
a flat denial from somebody in charge to move past them.

~~~
nextw33k
She is in the same boat as Congress when they asked Clapper what was
happening.

Unless there is a law that explicitly excludes certain activities then
government agencies are free to do what they like.

In the UK our freedoms are not given the protection that the USA gets with its
constitution and Conservatives are talking about reducing the powers of the
EU's court of human rights.

------
MrZongle2
...and we've always been at war with Eastasia.

------
s0l1dsnak3123
That woman is completely out of control.

